# 10527SBE Wont Start - Electric?



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Got a call from my buddy about his 10527SBE. He said it wont start and even with the electric start it wont even turn over. I figured I would ask first before I go over there so I know what to check for. Engine turns while pulling the rope but nothing from the starter and not even like it want to start. I'm thinking its a kill or ignition switch or something.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I would check for spark the first thing. Also make sure the kill "key" is in place. I think the 10527SBE is Husqvarna with a Tecumseh engine that has the throttle and kill key (red key you pull out to kill it). I picked up a Murray with a similar Tecumseh engine. Guy was selling because it would not start and he had already bought a replacement. The electric start would crank it, but not even a pop. I paid him cash and had to go get someone to help me load it. When I go back there he told me he thinks he knows what is wrong with it. The kill key was missing. He couldn't find it. Sure enough, got it home and put a spare key I had in place. Started right up.


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Any idea if that Tecumseh might have a low oil shutoff switch? Found some parts diagrams on line but they dont cover the engine at all.


----------

